# kernel setup stack overlaps lilo.

## psycophobia

I got this error after kernel re-compile,

```
loading gentooEBDU is big; kernel setup stack overlaps lilo second stage.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

psycophobia,

You have two choices, migrate to grub, which does not have this issue or make your kernel smaller by making some items as modules.

----------

